# A Warning on Cartier QuickSwitch Bracelet technology



## DavidNYC (Mar 13, 2019)

I recently experienced something I wanted to share. 

A few weeks ago, I was proudly wearing my Santos WSSA0009 (Large model) on the patented quickswitch bracelet it came with- which has quickly become my favorite watch in the collection.. My wife and I were walking to dinner when it quite suddenly and without provocation FELL OFF MY WRIST, and my otherwise perfect Santos was suddenly rather.... scratched. The bracelet had come undone at the top of the case and it fell to the concrete below... I was devestated and upset. 

I wasn't sure to be upset with the watch or with myself, as I had not quite figured out what happen. But here is my warning, TRIPLE CHECK YOUR BRACELET ONCE IT SNAPS INTO PLACE, GIVE IT A TUG AND TRY TO LOOSEN IT TO ENSURE BOTH SIDES OF BOTH BRACELET ENDS HAVE FIRMLY SNAPPED IN PLACE. Oil from the hands, debris or a slight misalignment can prevent it from properly fastening- and you may find yourself in a slow motion scene as you too watch your santos fall to the unforgiving ground.

The upside- I took it to Cartier here in new york city and in spite of the fact that their final diagnosis was "user error", they took it back and committed to making it like new on their dime. They understood it's a new system that is still in it's early testing period- evidently it's happen quite a . But in my books, it was a huge win for Cartier's customer service..


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Good advice. Hard to believe their customer service department would eat the cost. I'm glad they owned up to it.

heb


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

heb said:


> Good advice. Hard to believe their customer service department would eat the cost. I'm glad they owned up to it.
> 
> heb


That makes it all better in my book. The vast majority of brands would wash their hands of it. Good story OP.


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

Mini heart attack! Do you have pics of the damage? The pic you posted still has the stickers on the bracelet.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Happened to me/mine too, thankfully I caught it before it fell off my wrist. Kudos to Cartier for stepping up the the plate . . .


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

Good for you! This happened to me on a watch before due to a cheap aftermarket strap tearing off on the lug/spring bar area, it was a relief that I caught the watch..


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

This has happened to my wife’s watch a few times now, on both bracelet and strap.

I change the strap/bracelet for her and am a little OCD when it comes to checking that the installation is secure. So I really cannot say it is ‘user error’.

Really would like to know if there is anything that can be done to stop these apparent random detachments.

Cheers


----------



## erikesp (May 27, 2014)

Great post! I looked at the new two tone chrono yesterday that I am considering as my 50th Birthday present. This is valuable info. Thanks for posting.


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

I wear mine pretty much daily and I have yet to have this happen? I've used 3 straps with it, but havent seemed to have his happen yet. Thankfully.


----------



## 123Blueface (Jun 11, 2015)

My OCD prevents me from putting on my wrist until I have tugged on band and pulled it literally off head


----------



## mcdooley (Nov 22, 2013)

Yikes. Thanks for the heads up. I've loved the engineering on the QuickSwitch but it's good to know that it requires a double check of the connection.


----------



## Audemars0001 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi guys, I am having this issue on my Santos Large WSA0013 where the smartswitch latch is opening on its own and the watch is falling. Something similar to what’s been discussed here. Now Cartier’s AD and service is pretty far off and before I post it I’d like to know from you gentlemen that what’s the actual isssue ? Would be really obliged if anyone can help


----------



## Pj66 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for posting and this is true for all quick-detach straps. Double or triple check that it is on correctly. Happened with my Christopher Ward. I took it off to clean and then put it back on. I had been wearing it for a day when I noticed the strap looked crooked. Turns out one side was not in! Thankfully it did not fall otherwise that would have ruined my month!


----------



## DavidNYC (Mar 13, 2019)

Audemars0001 said:


> Hi guys, I am having this issue on my Santos Large WSA0013 where the smartswitch latch is opening on its own and the watch is falling. Something similar to what's been discussed here. Now Cartier's AD and service is pretty far off and before I post it I'd like to know from you gentlemen that what's the actual isssue ? Would be really obliged if anyone can help


thread from the dead!! In my case, they said it was user error- that I hadn't latched it in place. I've never had a similar issue since. Just paying extra careful attention to it. If you're being super careful with it, and it's still doing it, i'd be tempted to go back to Cartier with it... could be a truly defective unit.


----------



## Audemars0001 (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks PJ66 for letting us know. but the problem lies with the watch or the bracelet mechanism in these cases ? Same question to DavidNYC. Now the one side of the bracelet has gone completely free and not staying there even after little force. It’d be trouble to send it to the AD as he’s in a different country but he’s assured to work out a new bracelet but my concern is what’s the permanent solution of this problem as along with the money it’s a hard to get piece so I’d never want to lose


----------



## aussiejoe (Feb 9, 2015)

My wife had the same issue with her near new midsize Santos de Cartier. She took it back to Cartier who repaired the bracelet and gave her a new replacement leather strap and complimentary polish. Service was first class.
Take it back to Cartier. It’s not worth the heartache if it falls off and hits the floor.


----------



## Audemars0001 (Aug 30, 2021)

aussiejoe said:


> My wife had the same issue with her near new midsize Santos de Cartier. She took it back to Cartier who repaired the bracelet and gave her a new replacement leather strap and complimentary polish. Service was first class.
> Take it back to Cartier. It's not worth the heartache if it falls off and hits the floor.


Thank you so much mate, so it's ascertain that it's the bracelet issue and not the watch in general ? My AD has agreed to have the bracelet replaced but having spent almost 10k USD I'm just paranoid that it might fall off and it's an issue with watch. What are your thoughts ? Solely bracelet defect and a replacement of that should sort it ?


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

As someone looking into a new Cartier potentially, and one with the quick switch bracelet system, this is good to know! Also delighted to hear Cartier customer service is top notch.


----------



## stebesplace (Apr 24, 2008)

I feel compelled to chime in here on an old topic. This has happened to me, and it was the bracelet not being seated properly. I’ve since learned to ensure it’s in there completely, but I don’t get that solid ‘click’ like others may. It’s when the grey button appears depressed sliding it in, and then pops out when it’s seated. It’s probably 1mm or less so it’s hard to notice unless you watch closely. 

Still a wonderful system, though if they added micro adjust somehow, that would be amazing.


----------

